

Paul Graham's near-death experience - nickb
http://valleywag.com/tech/acquisitions/paul-grahams-near+death-experience-295574.php

======
pg
The fact that Viaweb happened to be at the mercy of its investors at that
moment hardly meant it was worthless. In fact it generated lots of revenue for
Yahoo. I believe roughly the same amount as Broadcast.com, which cost 100x as
much.

~~~
far33d
This comment made me think "wouldn't it be weird if PG owned a basketball
team?"

~~~
pg
If I had that much money, I'd never buy a sports team. I'd found a town.
That's the luxury I dream about. Probably just as well I can't have it though;
it would be a huge time sink.

~~~
far33d
It's also funny to think that everyone has a dream about "what if I had some
plateau of wealth higher than the one I occupy now"

------
zach
I like how they have to add "a rich sum for the time." It's like "You kids out
there getting $50M Series C's, understand that $50M was a lot of money back
then!"

------
palish
_"We suspect Paul Graham will not be very popular in Sunnyvale today."_

What's that even mean? Who is "we"? This post is sensationalist to the max.

~~~
nickb
They mean Yahoo!.

------
run4yourlives
Wow, that's a post with zero substance. I can't possibly vote this up.

Out of all the great stuff in Paul's last essay to comment on, this is the
best they could do?

------
rms
I think they're posting from Burning Man, so I would blame this nonsensical
post on the drugs.

~~~
gscott
Right, when the giant man was burned early it was found that it was really put
together with marijuana plants. Hence the entire population at the event were
confused why they had the munchies so bad and wrote only 'quicky' articles
between snacks.

------
nmeyer
One of the dumbest posts I've ever seen on valleywag.

~~~
kkim
Considering the competition, that's quite a statement.

